# Namensfindung



## hotsnow (15. März 2005)

Hallo,

Ich bin neu hier und hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
Ich muß ein Gesamtkonzept für ein Sportfachgeschäft erstellen (Namen, Logo usw.)
Ich scheitere aber schon bei der Namensfindung.

Vielleicht habt ihr ein paar Ideen:

Sportarten:
Tennis, Laufsport, Nordic Walking, Alpin Tour, Bergsport, Skisport ,Service ,Radservice, Reperatur

Zielgruppe:
Sportlich aktive von 0-99 Jahre

Das Sportfachgeschäft spezialisiert sich speziell auf den Service von den oben genannten Sportarten.


----------



## trup4kin (15. März 2005)

ASS4YOU

-Active Sport Service for you.. blub ^^
fiel mir so spontan ein... ^^


----------



## Leola13 (15. März 2005)

Hai,

bei den angebotenen Sportarten bist du bei deiner Zielgruppe ja eher jenseits der 20er.

Deshalb würde ich auf einen zu englischen Namen verzichten und etwas "seriöseres" wählen.   

Ciao Stefan


----------



## hotsnow (15. März 2005)

Was haltet Ihr davon:

- Active Sports Shop
- Red Sports
- Sporteck
- Sport Aktiv Service


----------



## trup4kin (15. März 2005)

*Red Sports* find'sch gut!


----------



## Mamphil (15. März 2005)

Hi!


			
				trup4kin hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ASS4YOU



ass (engl.) steht für A.r.s.c.h (AE), Esel, Dummkopf. Wer seine Kundschaft so betitelt kann gleich Konkurs anmelden...

Mamphil


----------



## Ellie (15. März 2005)

Hallo,

wo finden denn die Aktivitäten des Geschäftes wesentlich statt? In einem Dorf, in einer Großstadt, vornehmlich online?

Ist der Geschäftsinhaber eher jung und quirlig, älter und gesetzt? Was für ein Typ Mensch? Oft definiert sich ein Geschäft anfangs über den Inhaber.

Wie schaut die Zielgruppenanalyse aus? Wer soll Kunde werden?
Omis, Eltern, Singles, Kids?

Wo siedelt sich das Geschäft an?
Low Budget, mittlere Preise oder Luxus-Sportartikel?

Was repariert der Laden, nur Fahrräder? 

Ist er vor Ort an den Wandersleuten dran?

Mach dir eine Liste mit den Ergebnissen, dann checkst Du das Image, das vermittelt werden soll und dann kommt der Name und das Design fast von alleine. Je mehr Fragen dazukommen desto besser wird das Ergebnis.

LG,
Ellie


----------



## trup4kin (16. März 2005)

Mamphil hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> 
> ass (engl.) steht für A.r.s.c.h (AE), Esel, Dummkopf. Wer seine Kundschaft so betitelt kann gleich Konkurs anmelden...
> ...


 
**LOL**
Jaa, das ist mir danach auch aufgefallen... Ich habe zuerst nur an das Ass gedacht... weißte... von Spielkarten... Herz, Dame, Bube, Ass ;-)

Als ich mir das nochma durchgelesen hatte und mir das auffiel hab ich mich erst mal tot gelacht.. ^^ 
Sry ^^


----------



## derfragende79 (16. März 2005)

Bei ASS4YOU dachte ich auch eher an eine Partnervermittlung. 

Wie wärs mit TrendSportEck

Grüße


----------



## A-lux (13. April 2005)

Hi,

 wie wär's mit "Die Sportsfreunde"
 Cheers,
 Kent


----------



## bocadillochef (16. April 2005)

Sportlife
 oder
 Sport.Live


----------

